

Ask HN: What's the best way to implement an OpenID server? - revorad

I want to implement an OpenID server in a Ruby on Rails marketplace app to provide single sign-on functionality, similar to the Google Apps marketplace. Just to be clear, I want to build a server, not a consumer of OpenID.<p>The official Ruby library is on Github - https://github.com/openid/ruby-openid, but there have been no recent commits there. The last one was 2 years ago. It's the same story with Python and PHP.<p>Is anyone using these libraries? Are there any actively maintained alternatives?<p>Edit: I've posted the question on SO, if you prefer to answer there - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9530904/whats-the-best-way-to-implement-an-openid-server-prererably-ruby
======
bdfh42
Stack Overflow is where this sort of question should be asked - HN is not a QA
site.

As it happens Stack Exchange is an OpenID provider see
[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/05/stack-exchange-is-
an-o...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/05/stack-exchange-is-an-openid-
provider/) and while their technology may differ to yours in parts a run
through their open source code should help sort things out.

[Oops - I (partly) replied to the question]

~~~
revorad
Thanks, I didn't realise their OpenID server is open source. The C# libraries
are the only ones that seem to be actively developed. I'll have a look.

